# Homeowner decides to use a shiny velvet paint on new drywall!!!!!!!!



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Long story -short version. Homeowner used shiny paint( velvet from home hardware) and complained about flashing(seeing where the mud is after paint) on a couple walls . I told them I would fix it(I took responsibility as I should have level 5ed it duh) real bad sunlight. Anyhow. Re prime- roll on wipe off med weight mud .light sand. Re prime. Paint. Did I do this right?(other than not doing it the first time) I didn't wait around for it to dry .


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> long story -short version. Homeowner used shiny paint( velvet from home hardware) and complained about flashing(seeing where the mud is after paint) on a couple walls . I told them i would fix it(i took responsibility as i should have level 5ed it duh) real bad sunlight. Anyhow. Re prime- roll on wipe off med weight mud .light sand. Re prime. Paint. Did i do this right?(other than not doing it the first time) i didn't wait around for it to dry .


bullsh8t if it was sanded right and right primer then thats all


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

I sprayed the bm drywall primer and backrolled . They painted. Primer was sanded before paint and in between coats. U think its their fault? I say my bad . Shouldn't have second guessed the sunlight . Just want to know if what I did is proper procedure for my situation.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> I sprayed the bm drywall primer and backrolled . They painted. Primer was sanded before paint and in between coats. U think its their fault? I say my bad . Shouldn't have second guessed the sunlight . Just want to know if what I did is proper procedure for my situation.


I will still argue whose fault it is:whistling2:

They should of been informing you as to the high sheen paint. Odds are, a level 4 tape job will not be up to snuff, especially if your fairly new to the taping game Mr campbell. B/c to be honest, it is not your fault, except for NOT asking what type of paint they were going to finish with......if they stated before hand what grade of paint they were going to use, you could of recommend against it, b/c you would half to level 5.

As for your steps, think I would of skipped priming it first, and just hit it right away with the mud instead.(2 skim coats)


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I will still argue whose fault it is:whistling2:
> 
> They should of been informing you as to the high sheen paint. Odds are, a level 4 tape job will not be up to snuff, especially if your fairly new to the taping game Mr campbell. B/c to be honest, it is not your fault, except for NOT asking what type of paint they were going to finish with......if they stated before hand what grade of paint they were going to use, you could of recommend against it, b/c you would half to level 5.
> 
> As for your steps, think I would of skipped priming it first, and just hit it right away with the mud instead.(2 skim coats)


 I did tell them not to use a shiny paint on the drywall. They had no idea what they were getting . The paint girl at the store suggested it. Even says on the can low sheen and high hiding. Bull shat. Anyways......hopefully after second paint coat it looks good.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with 100% with 2buck.
I would have skipped the prime prior to mudding as well. Just would have mudded right over it and then primed and painted.
But, other than the sheen of paint they chose...I'd say they're at fault. 
I've seen your work, you may be new to the industry, but the quality is deffinitely there. You do good work Jay! :yes:
If you warned them against a high sheen paint and they didn't heed your warning, than they are at fault.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Let me guess they bought the paint at blowes from some chick who knows nothing about drywall and sunlight. Its her fault. Never heard of velvet paint but I will have to look into it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> I did tell them not to use a shiny paint on the drywall. They had no idea what they were getting . The paint girl at the store suggested it. Even says on the can low sheen and high hiding. Bull shat. Anyways......hopefully after second paint coat it looks good.


It's true, you guys on the east coast are too nice:blink:

They hired you "THE PROFESSIONAL" to hold their hand and advise them through their job, Then they take the advice of some pretty big boobed blond paint girl (thats how I envision her:whistling2...

Just pretend your from Ontario for one day, tell them to pay up, b/c it's their fault:yes:

Or if you want to remain one of those nice guys from the east coast,,,,,,, then get us pictures of the girl from the paint store plz


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Paint stores have a habit of pushing sheen paints on the unknowing/ignorant. Why wouldn't they, as it usually costs more.

I always ask what is going to be used and advise of potential problems and options available. Leave NOTHING for them to come back at you on.

My favorite response :......yes, I'm using shiny paint but it will be darker colors. That will hide any problems. Really??? Ok, you must know what you're talking about.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Paint stores have a habit of pushing sheen paints on the unknowing/ignorant. Why wouldn't they, as it usually costs more.
> 
> I always ask what is going to be used and advise of potential problems and options available. Leave NOTHING for them to come back at you on.
> 
> My favorite response :......yes, I'm using shiny paint but it will be darker colors. That will hide any problems. Really??? Ok, you must know what you're talking about.


"But I'm using dark colors". Ya..... That makes it better.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> "But I'm using dark colors". Ya..... That makes it better.


Lighter colors hide better.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I just finished up a small 3 bedroom ranch the G/C does his own painting. When I was loading my tools he walks in with 4 gallons of flat wall paint ..


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Lighter colors hide better.


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> I was being sarcastic.


Wasn't sure. Sometimes it's hard to tell what is meant in type.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Wasn't sure. Sometimes it's hard to tell what is meant in type.


Ya no prob man..... I advised them of dark colors also.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

jcampbell said:


> I sprayed the bm drywall primer and backrolled . They painted. Primer was sanded before paint and in between coats. U think its their fault? I say my bad . Shouldn't have second guessed the sunlight . Just want to know if what I did is proper procedure for my situation.


 Did it look good after you primed? I almost always check on finish after prime is done, thats when you can see it.I would think the flashing they are seeing would have been visible after prime. I dont see a color going on a primed wall and all the sudden flashing.If it was me I would be blaming myself


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

chris said:


> Did it look good after you primed? I almost always check on finish after prime is done, thats when you can see it.I would think the flashing they are seeing would have been visible after prime. I dont see a color going on a primed wall and all the sudden flashing.If it was me I would be blaming myself


Prime looked great. Checked everything with a light 2 times. Maybe they over sanded and the areas where the mud was got real smooth and the paper not so much. There are no lines or ridges , just diff textures from mud and paper. They are gone now tho. Won't second guess sunlight again.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Sunlight is every tapers worst enemy. I have been in your shoes more than once and a full skim on sun lit walls is the only way around it other than a specialty primer. Good on you for making it right . The owners of this addition decided they wanted smooth (Level 5) with no baseboard to boot. She had a semi gloss in mind but I was able to steer her out of that. I will get some better pics when job is cleaned up a bit,maybe a short vid


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Whats the rules of paint? When do you want to do that,?(Level 5 or not) When and where??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lrees said:


> Whats the rules of paint? When do you want to do that,?(Level 5 or not) When and where??


 WHEN THEY WANT TO PAY FOR IT!!!:whistling2:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Any if you guys ever use the certainteed L5 primer? If so , do you recommend it. I can get it at the same price as bm drywall primer


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

well next time add 3 quarts of mud to 5 gal primer and roller on. I did my house that way with a malmine spike in my paint durable walls no flash and washable surface


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> well next time add 3 quarts of mud to 5 gal primer and roller on. I did my house that way with a malmine spike in my paint durable walls no flash and washable surface


 hey dont be telling people my secrets. lol.


----------

